# 2019 Garden Planning and Report Thread



## Firefighter

Dirt all ready to go. 

Should have everything planted before next weekend.


----------



## Mike

Taking a step back to hopefully have a better garden going forward. When I built the raised beds, I bought 14 yards of garden soil. It’s proved to be very well draining, doesn’t have much ‘organic’ to it, dries out fast. Our garden has not done well.

Dug out some soil.









Going to till in some rabbit manure:









Add add mulch after planting.









We’ll see how it goes this year.

Mike


----------



## Swampdog467

The rabbit manure will do great. I used to till it in and side dress with it when we raised rabbits. I have some old pics somewhere, broccoli heads that wouldn't fit in a five gallon bucket and potatoes the size of quart jars

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## thegospelisgood

chuckinduck said:


> Got my first two rows of corn in last weekend. As of this morning nothing had germinated. Ground still feels cold but can’t do anything about that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


It's been rough for early planting. On premonition - I went ahead and started corn sets in the germination station. I have about 90 corn plants ready for transplant. Glad I did too - means I'll harvest before hunting season starts!


----------



## eye-sore

Home depot has composted humus for under 2$ a 40lb bag. Mix some in around your plants and topdress a paper plate diameter around all your plants. It will cut down on watering and give a few nutes every rain/watering. My garden dries within hours due to what your describing and doing this has saved me. I really only have to water just to feed. I also make compost tea from the same bags and feed it once a week which seems to help greatly as well


Mike said:


> Taking a step back to hopefully have a better garden going forward. When I built the raised beds, I bought 14 yards of garden soil. It’s proved to be very well draining, doesn’t have much ‘organic’ to it, dries out fast. Our garden has not done well.
> 
> Dug out some soil.
> View attachment 400513
> 
> 
> Going to till in some rabbit manure:
> View attachment 400515
> 
> 
> Add add mulch after planting.
> View attachment 400517
> 
> 
> We’ll see how it goes this year.
> 
> Mike


----------



## retired dundo

eye-sore said:


> Home depot has composted humus for under 2$ a 40lb bag. Mix some in around your plants and topdress a paper plate diameter around all your plants. It will cut down on watering and give a few nutes every rain/watering. My garden dries within hours due to what your describing and doing this has saved me. I really only have to water just to feed. I also make compost tea from the same bags and feed it once a week which seems to help greatly as well


Just wondering how you use humus do you just put some in the planting hole.Is it possible that it stays wet to long and rots the roots.I am allways looking to try different things


----------



## thegospelisgood

eye-sore said:


> Home depot has composted humus for under 2$ a 40lb bag. Mix some in around your plants and topdress a paper plate diameter around all your plants. It will cut down on watering and give a few nutes every rain/watering. My garden dries within hours due to what your describing and doing this has saved me. I really only have to water just to feed. I also make compost tea from the same bags and feed it once a week which seems to help greatly as well


Most anything the box stores are selling as "manure" or "compost" is 90-95% peat moss, which is why it helps with moisture retention. It has very little nutritive value.

I would recommend a product called Dairy Doo - which is 100% cow-poop, will up your moisture retention as reduce drying. Raised beds/boxes drain quickly - but your mulching will improve your duration of retention. If you have access to finished cow manure that's even better.

Horse is okay - but if it isn't finished properly will scorch your plants. Also depending on diet - you could end up with a bed of timothy/hay/alfalfa grass instead of veggies. Sheep and Rabbit can go from butt to bed with no need for composting - but you may want to let it cook awhile anyway.

Typically I teach raised bed gardeners to go 1/3 Peat, 1/3 Vermiculite, and 1/3 Compost (consisting of 5 different animal wastes/composts for diversity). You will drain well and the retain moisture long enough between watering.


----------



## eye-sore

I typically till about 4 bags in then just top dress around plants. It works well


retired dundo said:


> Just wondering how you use humus do you just put some in the planting hole.Is it possible that it stays wet to long and rots the roots.I am allways looking to try different things


----------



## JBooth

i planted two weeks ago. Lettuces, peas, greens etc are all up and doing well. Could cut greens at this point if I wanted to. Transplanted some pepper plants looking at the weekend weather for this weekend. Volunteer tomato sprouts are up already. 

My asparagus and strawberries haven't hardly grown at all this year. No idea what happened.


----------



## Firefighter

Got everything in today.

Zucchini, yellow squash, strawberries, white onions, banana peppers, sweet peppers, green and orange bell peppers, jalapenos, grape and slicing tomatoes, english cucumbers, brussel sprouts and bush beans. 

Oh yeah, and I planted a Bells Two Hearted. If it grows, I'll be retired by the end of summer


----------



## thegospelisgood

Made some modifications to some 10 year old beds. Many layers of "Family Dollar/Dollar General" toilet paper boxes under the beds after clearing old soils that have been overrun for a long time. Cardboard will keep grass at bay for a while - as well as willow roots from stealing my nitro.

We will be extending the cardboard out beyond the beds to create a mulch barrier. I've learned that the 2x12's help keep out grass/creeping charlie for the most part - but cutting grass so close to the beds makes matters worse. The straw is from a neighbor's curb on garbage day. That will keep cardboard down and tight while killing grass.

Also new this year - to these beds anyway, I've cut cattle panel and bent it to shape for tomato cages. We use indeterminate's because bush maters ripen too soon too fast too much - and by then I'm scouting, hiking, camping, and hunting. So - something had to give. The cages will make pruning and grooming much easier. The rear left bed also includes someone's backyard gazebo that must've gotten wrecked - I salvaged the corners and turned them into cucumber trellis. 

The summer squash will be staked in the right rear bed. As the plant matures, and flowers, all leaves below fruit are pruned as it is tied to the stake vertically - which keeps the zukes from taking over the world. 

Forward most - we grow "King of the North" peppers, which grow well in SE Mich climate. Organic Bell Beppers are hard to find and not cheap when you do - so we stock up and freeze em. Leftover section will be Detroit Dark Red Beets. 

Don't forget your Nasturtiums, Petunias, and Marigolds for pest/aphid control in the garden. They are a nice colorful touch - but very effective in creeping critters out. Even rabbits are deterred by the marigolds.

I'm also actively trapping feral cats who think these beds are litter boxes. So far - the shelter reports at least one had a litter. So that's technically 8 cats gone.

More to come for sure. Just tilled a plot for three sisters - which we will use as a lesson for my homeschoolers.


----------



## chuckinduck

thegospelisgood said:


> Most anything the box stores are selling as "manure" or "compost" is 90-95% peat moss, which is why it helps with moisture retention. It has very little nutritive value.
> 
> I would recommend a product called Dairy Doo - which is 100% cow-poop, will up your moisture retention as reduce drying. Raised beds/boxes drain quickly - but your mulching will improve your duration of retention. If you have access to finished cow manure that's even better.
> 
> Horse is okay - but if it isn't finished properly will scorch your plants. Also depending on diet - you could end up with a bed of timothy/hay/alfalfa grass instead of veggies. Sheep and Rabbit can go from butt to bed with no need for composting - but you may want to let it cook awhile anyway.
> 
> Typically I teach raised bed gardeners to go 1/3 Peat, 1/3 Vermiculite, and 1/3 Compost (consisting of 5 different animal wastes/composts for diversity). You will drain well and the retain moisture long enough between watering.


Funny you mention dairy doo. I hear the ads on the radio all the time and looked into ordering some of it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## chuckinduck

thegospelisgood said:


> Made some modifications to some 10 year old beds. Many layers of "Family Dollar/Dollar General" toilet paper boxes under the beds after clearing old soils that have been overrun for a long time. Cardboard will keep grass at bay for a while - as well as willow roots from stealing my nitro.
> 
> We will be extending the cardboard out beyond the beds to create a mulch barrier. I've learned that the 2x12's help keep out grass/creeping charlie for the most part - but cutting grass so close to the beds makes matters worse. The straw is from a neighbor's curb on garbage day. That will keep cardboard down and tight while killing grass.
> 
> Also new this year - to these beds anyway, I've cut cattle panel and bent it to shape for tomato cages. We use indeterminate's because bush maters ripen too soon too fast too much - and by then I'm scouting, hiking, camping, and hunting. So - something had to give. The cages will make pruning and grooming much easier. The rear left bed also includes someone's backyard gazebo that must've gotten wrecked - I salvaged the corners and turned them into cucumber trellis.
> 
> The summer squash will be staked in the right rear bed. As the plant matures, and flowers, all leaves below fruit are pruned as it is tied to the stake vertically - which keeps the zukes from taking over the world.
> 
> Forward most - we grow "King of the North" peppers, which grow well in SE Mich climate. Organic Bell Beppers are hard to find and not cheap when you do - so we stock up and freeze em. Leftover section will be Detroit Dark Red Beets.
> 
> Don't forget your Nasturtiums, Petunias, and Marigolds for pest/aphid control in the garden. They are a nice colorful touch - but very effective in creeping critters out. Even rabbits are deterred by the marigolds.
> 
> I'm also actively trapping feral cats who think these beds are litter boxes. So far - the shelter reports at least one had a litter. So that's technically 8 cats gone.
> 
> More to come for sure. Just tilled a plot for three sisters - which we will use as a lesson for my homeschoolers.
> 
> View attachment 401167


I did the newspaper/wood mulch truck in my garden one year and it worked great at weed control. Took forever to lay it out tho. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## retired dundo

thegospelisgood said:


> Made some modifications to some 10 year old beds. Many layers of "Family Dollar/Dollar General" toilet paper boxes under the beds after clearing old soils that have been overrun for a long time. Cardboard will keep grass at bay for a while - as well as willow roots from stealing my nitro.
> 
> We will be extending the cardboard out beyond the beds to create a mulch barrier. I've learned that the 2x12's help keep out grass/creeping charlie for the most part - but cutting grass so close to the beds makes matters worse. The straw is from a neighbor's curb on garbage day. That will keep cardboard down and tight while killing grass.
> 
> Also new this year - to these beds anyway, I've cut cattle panel and bent it to shape for tomato cages. We use indeterminate's because bush maters ripen too soon too fast too much - and by then I'm scouting, hiking, camping, and hunting. So - something had to give. The cages will make pruning and grooming much easier. The rear left bed also includes someone's backyard gazebo that must've gotten wrecked - I salvaged the corners and turned them into cucumber trellis.
> 
> The summer squash will be staked in the right rear bed. As the plant matures, and flowers, all leaves below fruit are pruned as it is tied to the stake vertically - which keeps the zukes from taking over the world.
> 
> Forward most - we grow "King of the North" peppers, which grow well in SE Mich climate. Organic Bell Beppers are hard to find and not cheap when you do - so we stock up and freeze em. Leftover section will be Detroit Dark Red Beets.
> 
> Don't forget your Nasturtiums, Petunias, and Marigolds for pest/aphid control in the garden. They are a nice colorful touch - but very effective in creeping critters out. Even rabbits are deterred by the marigolds.
> 
> I'm also actively trapping feral cats who think these beds are litter boxes. So far - the shelter reports at least one had a litter. So that's technically 8 cats gone.
> 
> More to come for sure. Just tilled a plot for three sisters - which we will use as a lesson for my homeschoolers.
> 
> View attachment 401167


Looks really good I really like the cages you made.Iam still waiting to plant .Every time it is almost dry enough it rains again.I got 32tomatoes 20 zuccines 30 pepper and20 egg plants ready to go.I give 95percent away to people that are friends and let me hunt and park for ice fishing.Never have problem getting rid of zuccines.I also plant 72 marigolds never have problem with bugs or animals.If I do I sprinkle corn starch on everything and no more bugs


----------



## thegospelisgood

retired dundo said:


> Looks really good I really like the cages you made.Iam still waiting to plant .Every time it is almost dry enough it rains again.I got 32tomatoes 20 zuccines 30 pepper and20 egg plants ready to go.I give 95percent away to people that are friends and let me hunt and park for ice fishing.Never have problem getting rid of zuccines.I also plant 72 marigolds never have problem with bugs or animals.If I do I sprinkle corn starch on everything and no more bugs


Dems alotta plants man! Thanks! On the cages - I got tired of trying to weave maters on a trellis. These are very strong and durable with room to work. I know they'll be awesome for the plants. The conical towers sold at the stores are junk - work well for peppers at best - but maters always knock em over - and they rust and fall apart.

This year - I will also be using a bacterial spray for pest management. The product (from my weed store friends) claims to improve UV uptake and strengthen plant and flowering development. As a foliar - Photosynth Plus will not only combat powdery milder (the bacteria eat it) but also repel other would be buggers. It smells like a sewer - but so far - it seems to have demonstrated it's intended purpose well.

Granular fertilizers are nice - and I use them on new and initial plots or revitalizing beds in between years, but I also use King Neptune's fish fertilizer. Liquid fertilizer gets right to the root and gives the food boost it needs weekly, organically, and naturally.


----------



## retired dundo

I


thegospelisgood said:


> Dems alotta plants man! Thanks! On the cages - I got tired of trying to weave maters on a trellis. These are very strong and durable with room to work. I know they'll be awesome for the plants. The conical towers sold at the stores are junk - work well for peppers at best - but maters always knock em over - and they rust and fall apart.
> 
> This year - I will also be using a bacterial spray for pest management. The product (from my weed store friends) claims to improve UV uptake and strengthen plant and flowering development. As a foliar - Photosynth Plus will not only combat powdery milder (the bacteria eat it) but also repel other would be buggers. It smells like a sewer - but so far - it seems to have demonstrated it's intended purpose well.
> 
> Granular fertilizers are nice - and I use them on new and initial plots or revitalizing beds in between years, but I also use King Neptune's fish fertilizer. Liquid fertilizer gets right to the root and gives the food boost it needs weekly, organically, and naturally.


 I use to think my dad was a idiot having big garden.But now that 73 I really enjoy it.Keeps me busy and h ave lot of friend stopping by to pick stuff.Your right about fish fertilizer I also use epson salt and baking soda spray to stop disease like blight


----------



## eye-sore

Soap can be used for bugs. No chemicals is always nice


----------



## thegospelisgood

eye-sore said:


> Soap can be used for bugs. No chemicals is always nice


Soap helps. I've used the Dr. Bronner's peppermint soap. The only difficulty is for large quantity application - sprayers make too many bubbles and it clogs the nozzles etc.

Pyganic - a derivative of Daisy oil - really works wonders as a natural pesticide. When the squash bugs move in, then the cucumber beetles, then vine borers etc...all hope becomes lost and the garden becomes compost for next years hopes and dreams ...lol


----------



## Mike

Anyone have a solution for termites in raised beds? Had my house treated a few years back, the little SOB’s have moved to my garden.

Mike


----------



## thegospelisgood

Mike said:


> Anyone have a solution for termites in raised beds? Had my house treated a few years back, the little SOB’s have moved to my garden.
> 
> Mike


Borax.


----------



## thegospelisgood

Bye bye voles.


----------



## Ford 800

I lost the top third of my blackberry canes to the polar vortex. 
Oh well


----------



## CHASINEYES

thegospelisgood said:


> Bye bye voles.
> 
> View attachment 405373


Nice to see a 2019 garden thread.

I think my entire garden is undermined by voles. If I don't pre-sprout corn I will not get any. That looks like a good setup. I may hook-up the ecoboost. Give em some twin turbo.


----------



## thegospelisgood

CHASINEYES said:


> Nice to see a 2019 garden thread.
> 
> I think my entire garden is undermined by voles. If I don't pre-sprout corn I will not get any. That looks like a good setup. I may hook-up the ecoboost. Give em some twin turbo.


 Ran for 20 minutes. Wait for motor to hit idle after starting tho lest the pressure will shoot the setup off.


----------



## CHASINEYES

thegospelisgood said:


> Ran for 20 minutes. Wait for motor to hit idle after starting tho lest the pressure will shoot the setup off.


Is your manifold made entirely of tinfoil or is there something else for support under a foil wrap?


----------



## thegospelisgood

CHASINEYES said:


> Is your manifold made entirely of tinfoil or is there something else for support under a foil wrap?


Its all foil. Then I used packaging tape to tighten it down a bit.

I didn't put the garden hose right into the tail pipe to keep it from melting. If you have a car without a Catalytic avail - even better - more CO!


----------



## retired dundo

Deer have not bother my garden anymore and Iam getting pictures of them walking by it.But my neighbor 2hundred yards away planted his garden yesterday.Out of 60 tomatoe plants they ate over half plus some pepper plants.But none of his cabbage or other plants.He is telling me I have to start shooting does which I don’t.Maybe one or two this year I give my deer to him.


----------



## Trophy Specialist

I had to replant 90% of my seeds yesterday. The plants that I transplanted are doing OK, but the seed germination rate was less than 2% for everything since just before Memorial Day when I planted. Way to wet and cold. My ground was still pretty wet yesterday and it has rained all day today. I'm not sure how this second round of seeding will come up. Next year I'm going to do more transplants for sure.


----------



## retired dundo

Trophy Specialist said:


> I had to replant 90% of my seeds yesterday. The plants that I transplanted are doing OK, but the seed germination rate was less than 2% for everything since just before Memorial Day when I planted. Way to wet and cold. My ground was still pretty wet yesterday and it has rained all day today. I'm not sure how this second round of seeding will come up. Next year I'm going to do more transplants for sure.


That the trouble having a garden allways something be it the weather or insects.My tomatoe are doing great but today I notice some brown spots on some leaves.So if it ever stops raining I will spray with either baking soda or serenade


----------



## Mike

So far things are looking good. 
Sugar snap peas are all up.









Tomatoes are healthy.









Cucumbers and carrots.









Not sure about the Swiss Chard and beans, maybe some sort of blight?









Still need to remove some soil from the paths between the beds and spread mulch.

Mike


----------



## Swampdog467

I had some nice potatoes, peas and some other stuff in the garden which has now turned into a giant weed patch. Hope I get some time this weekend to find it. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## retired dundo

Another neighbor that just planted 12 tomatoe plants had deer eat all of them last night.Seems like deer like new tomatoe plants this year.


----------



## Mike

The stores are starting to put plants on sale if you need replacements.

We finally got the jalapeños and habaneros in.









The chickens destroyed one of the lettuce beds, so we planted three more tomatoes, an Old German, Orange Oxheart, and a Black Prince.









I’m really happy with how the tomatoes (well, all the plants) look that we planted three weeks ago - the rabbit manure is making a big difference this year!










Still planning to remove some of the soil in my paths and spread the rest of the mulch out. Termites have done a lot of damage to the beds, might have to re-build next year.

Mike


----------



## Trophy Specialist

I may need to buy some more plants as I can't get many seeds to go this spring. It's just to wet. My second bean planting does not seem to be coming up and now we are getting hammered with yet more rain.


----------



## JBooth

my peas are about 4' tall at this point. Finally set flowers and have pods now. picked one last night. The couple strawberries that managed to flower have fruited. black caps should be ready soon. Volunteer tomatoes are growing inches a day right now. greens and lettuces doing well. Early season, cool season stuff is all bolting (cilantro, bok choy etc). Flowers seem to be getting in on the action. The hot weather this week should help immensely.


----------



## Mike

Sampled some strawberries last night. Chipmunks are getting most of them, need to build a cage over the bed next year.

Cut back the Swiss chard and trimmed the tomatoes. I’ll be out of town for a week, hopefully this will help keep blight from starting.


----------



## kroppe

Mike, did you end up planting currants this year?


----------



## Mike

kroppe said:


> Mike, did you end up planting currants this year?


We did, and they are doing great.  The elderberries are another story. They started budding out, and then died. Not sure what happened. 

Mike


----------



## retired dundo

Garden is doing great it exactly four weeks since I planted.None of the plants were more than four inches above the ground when I planted except two bigger tomatoe plants.Got about five zuccines about five inches.and more on the way.Ive been pollinating them every morning.Lot of little tomatoes starting.I think the way I fertilize them helped.For each plant I dug a bigger hole and put a shovel of compost and table spoon of triple 13,one table spoon of crush egg shells and Edson salt after two weeks I watered them with Alaska fish fertilizer.Today I will fertilize with Jones bone meal


----------



## Scout 2

Planted some hot green peppers and some hot banana peppers Mon. That night the deer ate the green ones leaving just the stem but did not touch the banana ones. These plants alllhad small peppers on them about an inch long


----------



## retired dundo

Scout 2 said:


> Planted some hot green peppers and some hot banana peppers Mon. That night the deer ate the green ones leaving just the stem but did not touch the banana ones. These plants alllhad small peppers on them about an inch long


This year is the most I’ve ever heard of deers coming into gardens especially for tomatoes when first planted


----------



## Scout 2

retired dundo said:


> This year is the most I’ve ever heard of deers coming into gardens especially for tomatoes when first planted


We have a doe and 2 fawns in the yard every few days but in the past the only thing they would eat out of the garden is sunflowers, beans. and pickles if there were any in sight, not the plants just the pickle. The hot peppers were a surprise to me. Maybe we have Mexican deer here now also LOL


----------



## retired dundo

Just picked 13 zuccines about ten inches off 18 plants.Two years ago I kept count and 550 by end of July so I cut them down .Had everyone I know say uncle had enough.Can not believe how fast they grow.Dont think anything grows faster


----------



## Musket

Today was garlic harvest day. With all the rain this year I was wondering how it would do. Never watered it at all this year but lots of rain. In a normal year I probably would have gave it a heavy watering at least 8 times or more.


----------



## Bruce William

The Victory Garden 2019 in full swing on June 22nd in honor of our troops overseas. The pickles are growing slow in these cooler temps but the Dixondale, Tx onions and leeks love it.


----------



## retired dundo

Bruce William said:


> View attachment 410875
> The Victory Garden 2019 in full swing on June 22nd in honor of our troops overseas. The pickles are growing slow in these cooler temps but the Dixondale, Tx onions and leeks love it.


Looks real good


----------



## JBooth

my peas are 4' tall and going crazy with pods


----------



## CHASINEYES

retired dundo said:


> View attachment 410107
> Garden is doing great it exactly four weeks since I planted.None of the plants were more than four inches above the ground when I planted except two bigger tomatoe plants.Got about five zuccines about five inches.and more on the way.Ive been pollinating them every morning.Lot of little tomatoes starting.I think the way I fertilize them helped.For each plant I dug a bigger hole and put a shovel of compost and table spoon of triple 13,one table spoon of crush egg shells and Edson salt after two weeks I watered them with Alaska fish fertilizer.Today I will fertilize with Jones bone meal


Beauty of a garden!


----------



## retired dundo

CHASINEYES said:


> Beauty of a garden!


Thanks Iam up to 35 zuccines picked But everyone wants zuccines?.I give everything away I only eat lots of tomatoes cucumber and peppers .I would only need a few plants but gives me something to do and I like giving them away.Everyonei give to help me a lot.Cant fish every day plus kind of gets me in shape for hunting


----------



## CHASINEYES

Mine is slowly coming along. Mr woodchuck moved in and did some damage. A load of #4s put an end to that. Sweet corn is all up and I'll hit it with tripple 10 after fishing this weekend. Swiss chard is taking off nicely. Tomatoes are setting fruit. Bush cucumbers are loooking good. Pickle cukes got hammered by Mr chuck at the first blossom stage. Not sure they will come back. Might have to find a late vegy for that area. First year with polebeans which are looking better daily but dont seem to want to climb. Purchased the bean plants due to the late start and hopes they would cure my rabbit/vole problem. Watermelon, squash's and zucinnhi are all looking good.


----------



## CHASINEYES

retired dundo said:


> Thanks Iam up to 35 zuccines picked But everyone wants zuccines?.I give everything away I only eat lots of tomatoes cucumber and peppers .I would only need a few plants but gives me something to do and I like giving them away.Everyonei give to help me a lot.Cant fish every day plus kind of gets me in shape for hunting


It's amazing how many a few plants can produce over a growing season. Can't wait for mine to start for fresh garden stirfry and a variety of dishes my wife cooks with zukes.


----------



## retired dundo

CHASINEYES said:


> It's amazing how many a few plants can produce over a growing season. Can't wait for mine to start for fresh garden stirfry and a variety of dishes my wife cooks with zukes.


My neighbor bought driveway monsters with four transmitters.Put one o each side of his garden with the receiver in the middle.It is pretty loud and so far it is keeping the animals out.I don’t really have any plants they bother.He said they Evan have one that barks like a dog.That would be good I never saw one and he can’t remember where he saw it


----------



## thegospelisgood




----------



## retired dundo

Looks really good.Best looking corn I’ve seen and the tomatoes and beets look really good


----------



## thegospelisgood

Im getting tassels already. I started the corn indoors as seedlings. 4 per mound and heavy fertilizer. The 3 sisters method didn't work as the pole beans failed epic-ally and the squash is not really doing so hot. 

I'm battling mildew on the zukes and crooknecks and the cukes are holding their own. We've got some in the corn plot on the winter squashes too. Neem oil has been going on when I can get to it but so far - it's making it hard to tell if the yellowing is a nitro thing or the mildew infection.

So far though - the maters are the prized of the plot. We'll be starting a fresh batch of beets here soon for succession. Garlic will be coming out this week. Peas are done, spinach long gone, and lettuce is wrapping up. We've also been hitting fresh herbs from the garden plots - they've worked well against bugs - I just got to be on top of the funguses now.


----------



## retired dundo

5g


thegospelisgood said:


> Im getting tassels already. I started the corn indoors as seedlings. 4 per mound and heavy fertilizer. The 3 sisters method didn't work as the pole beans failed epic-ally and the squash is not really doing so hot.
> 
> I'm battling mildew on the zukes and crooknecks and the cukes are holding their own. We've got some in the corn plot on the winter squashes too. Neem oil has been going on when I can get to it but so far - it's making it hard to tell if the yellowing is a nitro thing or the mildew infection.
> 
> So far though - the maters are the prized of the plot. We'll be starting a fresh batch of beets here soon for succession. Garlic will be coming out this week. Peas are done, spinach long gone, and lettuce is wrapping up. We've also been hitting fresh herbs from the garden plots - they've worked well against bugs - I just got to be on top of the funguses now.


I got same problem with powder mildew or what ever.Just notice today on zuccines,cukes and pumpkins.Tried staying with baking soda tonigh if that doesn’t stop it I will spray with serenade.Other wise everything is growing great.Picking a lot of zuccines.Cant believe how much they grow overnight.One thing I don’t see many bees so i pollinated them every morning


----------



## Mike

kroppe said:


> Mike, did you end up planting currants this year?


Just got back from a week in the UP, the currants ripened (we have two plants each of a red and black variety). The gooseberries are also doing well. Looks like the elderberries died, probably leave them in until next year just to see if anything comes up.


----------



## retired dundo

Mike said:


> Just got back from a week in the UP, the currants ripened (we have two plants each of a red and black variety). The gooseberries are also doing well. Looks like the elderberries died, probably leave them in until next year just to see if anything comes up.
> View attachment 412455
> View attachment 412457


Looks good.


----------



## Mike

Here’s to the start of fresh food for the rest of summer.


----------



## retired dundo

Best thing about summer good eating.Cant wait for the tomatoes to bad you can’t get good tomatoes and green beans all year


----------



## thegospelisgood

retired dundo said:


> Best thing about summer good eating.Cant wait for the tomatoes to bad you can’t get good tomatoes and green beans all year


True. But I find that Indeterminate maters at least start giving before the bushel explosion happens. You get to harvest sporadically versus a plant givin up the ghost and 400 maters along with it.


----------



## retired dundo

thegospelisgood said:


> True. But I find that Indeterminate maters at least start giving before the bushel explosion happens. You get to harvest sporadically versus a plant givin up the ghost and 400 maters along with it.


That’s why I plant mostly early girls and try to plant a few early and a few later for eating and longer season


----------



## retired dundo

Garden is doing real good starting to get cute,peppers and ton of zuccines.Tomatoes are doing good but taking there time getting ripe in this hot weather.I ended up using hydrogen peroxide on plants with that powder mildew or what ever it is and that took care of it.The white stuff on the leaves is corn starch that took care of bugs beetles or what ever they are


----------



## retired dundo

retired dundo said:


> Garden is doing real good starting to get cute,peppers and ton of zuccines.Tomatoes are doing good but taking there time getting ripe in this hot weather.I ended up using hydrogen peroxide on plants with that powder mildew or what ever it is and that took care of it.The white stuff on the leaves is corn starch that took care of bugs beetles or what ever they are


Pictures


----------



## Kennybks

Hey all, awesome looking gardening! For me it's been a really slow start for my garden. Too wet and cool early, then too dry, too hot.

Finally looks like it'll do something. We've had a good pea harvest getting several bushels of both snap and snow.

A couple of small brocolli heads and several pending. Lots of chard, spinach and lettuce. Greens did well.

Okra is finally taking off. Hopefully it will have time to produce. Peppers have had a hard time sitting dormant until the past couple of weeks. Starting to get a few now.

Eggplant taking off too.

Had soil issues this year. Not enough organic even though I tilled in several yards of compost this spring. Surface 12" set like concrete after our wet period in late May.

Took a lot of effort to get it loosened up and working.


----------



## CHASINEYES

retired dundo said:


> Best thing about summer good eating.Cant wait for the tomatoes to bad you can’t get good tomatoes and green beans all year


That right there is one of the main reason I have a garden. Get home from work then straight out to the garden to munch on cukes, green beans and tomatoes. I'll never do pole beans again though. It's like watching paint dry in anticipation for them to begin producing. It was an off year, so I ended up purchasing most of my plants.


----------



## CHASINEYES

So, my sweet corn hasn't done well this year. The most noticeable problem has been a weak root system. Stalks are very loose. I've had to be extremely careful hoeing and pulling weeds. Often I've had to step on soil near roots in order to save stalks from falling over or to just straighten them up. Its been a real head scratcher. My dad (old farmer) claims it's due to a wet cold spring. I suspect otherwise but not sure what to think. Roots are not digging deep for some reason, but could lend credence to wet ground. Anyway, I noticed my earliest planting has developed stripped leaves. Yellow stripes between veins can indicate a magnesium or sulpher deficiency. I suspect it to be a deficiency but not for lack nutrients in soil but as a symptom of poor root development. Not the best soil but had my best corn ever last year. I've hit it twice with triple 10 but going light out of fear of plants getting top heavy before or if roots become more developed. Just wondering if anyone has experienced this problem?

This evening I mixed 1tbs of epsom salt per gallon then used it as an foliar spray. It dried up nicely so I'm sure absorption was adequate. I sprayed the entire plot without setting aside a control area. Thought it could be an interesting experiment if nothing else. I'll report back after fishing over the weekend. Here's what I'm dealing with. Unhealthly and somewhat stunted. Beginning to tossil at only around 3' in height.


----------



## retired dundo

July 26 and still no ripe tomatoes.Got a ton of tomatoes but they sure are taking there time getting ripe.Cukes,peppers,zuccines are doing great.Usually by now I see a lot of road side stands around me selling tomatoes and sweet corn but non yet.Couple be I talked to said they planted so late they figure middle of September before they have corn and about 3weeks for tomatoes


----------



## Mike

retired dundo said:


> July 26 and still no ripe tomatoes.Got a ton of tomatoes but they sure are taking there time getting ripe.Cukes,peppers,zuccines are doing great.Usually by now I see a lot of road side stands around me selling tomatoes and sweet corn but non yet.Couple be I talked to said they planted so late they figure middle of September before they have corn and about 3weeks for tomatoes


Only a few cherry (sun sugar) tomatoes so far. The summer squash and zucchini plants are looking a bit rough. Might pull them and replant. Still working on clearing the paths between the raised beds so I can get the new mulch down.


----------



## sureshot006

CHASINEYES said:


> So, my sweet corn hasn't done well this year. The most noticeable problem has been a weak root system. Stalks are very loose. I've had to be extremely careful hoeing and pulling weeds. Often I've had to step on soil near roots in order to save stalks from falling over or to just straighten them up. Its been a real head scratcher. My dad (old farmer) claims it's due to a wet cold spring. I suspect otherwise but not sure what to think. Roots are not digging deep for some reason, but could lend credence to wet ground. Anyway, I noticed my earliest planting has developed stripped leaves. Yellow stripes between veins can indicate a magnesium or sulpher deficiency. I suspect it to be a deficiency but not for lack nutrients in soil but as a symptom of poor root development. Not the best soil but had my best corn ever last year. I've hit it twice with triple 10 but going light out of fear of plants getting top heavy before or if roots become more developed. Just wondering if anyone has experienced this problem?
> 
> This evening I mixed 1tbs of epsom salt per gallon then used it as an foliar spray. It dried up nicely so I'm sure absorption was adequate. I sprayed the entire plot without setting aside a control area. Thought it could be an interesting experiment if nothing else. I'll report back after fishing over the weekend. Here's what I'm dealing with. Unhealthly and somewhat stunted. Beginning to tossil at only around 3' in height.
> View attachment 417321
> 
> View attachment 417323


I've always understood that if you have plenty of water the roots dont need to go deep and you'll end up with shallow, or potentially rotten root systems. Makes sense.


----------



## sureshot006

Picked a nice red cayenne pepper today. A bit early it seems.

I've got red, yellow and purple cayenne. How in the world do you know if the purple ones are "ripe"? Do they turn red as well?


----------



## newaygogeorge

My wife talked me into planting sweet 100 cherry tomatoes instead of the standard grape. My local source had super sweet 100. This plant grows like a jack and the bean stalk plant.
Even though i got a late start this season due to rainy cool weather the garden has really made a come back. On day by the grace of god retirement will take me out of the city and bring me to rural America for a bigger garden!
One of my favorite items to plant in the garden is brussel sprouts in part because come November I am still in the garden harvesting them and they are so sweet when roasted.


----------



## sureshot006

newaygogeorge said:


> My wife talked me into planting sweet 100 cherry tomatoes instead of the standard grape. My local source had super sweet 100. This plant grows like a jack and the bean stalk plant.
> Even though i got a late start this season due to rainy cool weather the garden has really made a come back. On day by the grace of god retirement will take me out of the city and bring me to rural America for a bigger garden!
> One of my favorite items to plant in the garden is brussel sprouts in part because come November I am still in the garden harvesting them and they are so sweet when roasted.


haha and i thought my indeterminates were tall at 5'10"


----------



## Radar420

sureshot006 said:


> haha and i thought my indeterminates were tall at 5'10"


I grew an Italian tree tomato one time that was reported to get over 20 feet tall. I grew it near a downspout and kept tying it off as it grew. It got to the 2nd story of the house before it got to be too heavy.


----------



## CHASINEYES

CHASINEYES said:


> So, my sweet corn hasn't done well this year. The most noticeable problem has been a weak root system. Stalks are very loose. I've had to be extremely careful hoeing and pulling weeds. Often I've had to step on soil near roots in order to save stalks from falling over or to just straighten them up. Its been a real head scratcher. My dad (old farmer) claims it's due to a wet cold spring. I suspect otherwise but not sure what to think. Roots are not digging deep for some reason, but could lend credence to wet ground. Anyway, I noticed my earliest planting has developed stripped leaves. Yellow stripes between veins can indicate a magnesium or sulpher deficiency. I suspect it to be a deficiency but not for lack nutrients in soil but as a symptom of poor root development. Not the best soil but had my best corn ever last year. I've hit it twice with triple 10 but going light out of fear of plants getting top heavy before or if roots become more developed. Just wondering if anyone has experienced this problem?
> 
> This evening I mixed 1tbs of epsom salt per gallon then used it as an foliar spray. It dried up nicely so I'm sure absorption was adequate. I sprayed the entire plot without setting aside a control area. Thought it could be an interesting experiment if nothing else. I'll report back after fishing over the weekend. Here's what I'm dealing with. Unhealthly and somewhat stunted. Beginning to tossil at only around 3' in height.
> View attachment 417321
> 
> View attachment 417323


Corn looks substantially better. The yellow lines are just about gone with the patch looking darker green than before.. I noticed a slight difference already on sunday evening. Didn't make it to the garden yesterday (monday). Epsom salt worked as it should have.








I gave everything in the garden a small drink of the epsom mixture. Not that they needed it. Finally have beans started!


----------



## Trap Star

We were not able to plant for personal reasons this year so I've got 4 empty boxes. Still proud of the garden I made about 7 years ago, I even ran electric out to it and I still dont know why I did that.


----------



## Trap Star

Grapes are heavier than ever...


----------



## Mike

Trap Star said:


> We were not able to plant for personal reasons this year so I've got 4 empty boxes. Still proud of the garden I made about 7 years ago, I even ran electric out to it and I still dont know why I did that.
> View attachment 418533


Nice looking set up Trap Star! What kind of grapes do you have? Still want to get some of those going, just have to decide on a location and trellis...

Mike


----------



## newaygogeorge

Trap Star said:


> We were not able to plant for personal reasons this year so I've got 4 empty boxes. Still proud of the garden I made about 7 years ago, I even ran electric out to it and I still dont know why I did that.
> View attachment 418533


Outstanding looking garden Trap Star, lov the swing. nothing better thaan a summer beverage in the evening looking on at the garden. Hope next year brings you a hearty bounty


----------



## Trap Star

Mike said:


> Nice looking set up Trap Star! What kind of grapes do you have? Still want to get some of those going, just have to decide on a location and trellis...
> 
> Mike


Thank you! Im not exactly sure what type they are I will have to ask my grandpa, I transplanted them from his house. if you do decide to put up a line..stagger your vines from one side of the line to the other also prepare for a lot of weight. i used gusset legs similar to my clothes line in the photo below.


----------



## Trap Star




----------



## Mike

Watermelons are coming along

















Working on removing some of the soil in the paths between the raised beds, putting down landscape fabric, and mulch. I’d like to do rocks and pavers like Trap Star, but I think my beds will need to be re-built in the next few years. Maybe when I rebuild...










Mike


----------



## sureshot006

Powdery mildew has started on my zucchini


----------



## Mike

sureshot006 said:


> Powdery mildew has started on my zucchini


The high humidity was not kind to some of the plants. Some of my tomatoes also have blight.


----------



## sureshot006

Mike said:


> The high humidity was not kind to some of the plants. Some of my tomatoes also have blight.


Yep. My tomatoes have a little blight but kts not horrible yet


----------



## CHASINEYES

sureshot006 said:


> Powdery mildew has started on my zucchini


Do you prune or homemade spray? I've watched several videos for pruning zucchini. Not in the video below, but one shows how to cut in back completely for an all new growing cycle. This young guy (Migardener) in the video below has pretty good gardening tips and his methods work as he's local.


----------



## Mike

Hornworms have struck!


----------



## Mike

Found two of them:


----------



## sureshot006

I double dog dare ya. First Trinidad scorpion of the season.


----------



## sureshot006

Zucchini and cukes are on their way out. Tomatoes are coming on fast, as are cayenne. Not sure what I'm gonna do with the massive crop of large jalapeno yet...


----------



## Kennybks

sureshot006 said:


> Zucchini and cukes are on their way out. Tomatoes are coming on fast, as are cayenne. Not sure what I'm gonna do with the massive crop of large jalapeno yet...


----------



## sureshot006

Kennybks said:


> View attachment 422527


I have another half dozen that'll be bright red probably tomorrow or Thursday.

What variety is that? Many of the super hots look the same.


----------



## Kennybks

Kennybks said:


> View attachment 422527










Not sure exactly which this is. I'll have to send a picture to my buddy aan get an ID. Might be a Maruga or one of the hybrids. I tried a small one a week ago that immediately started hickups. Burned good! 2Xs


----------



## Radar420

sureshot006 said:


> I double dog dare ya. First Trinidad scorpion of the season.
> 
> View attachment 421907


Are you familiar with the Fire Breathing Idiot?


----------



## Kennybks

Got several nice long Asian eggplants today. Swiss chard has been amazing. White Parrish Romain lettuce is the best crop we've ever grown. Salads have been delicious. Carrots and broccoli did well. 
Peppers and tomatoes coming in good. 

Tomatillo plants are loaded up i see some roasted peppers salsa in the near future. 

Have both Anaheim and Poblanos coming in. Okra plants are taking off finally. We planted late snow peas. Hoping a late spinach planting will pay off. Our spring planting went to seed in our heat.


----------



## sureshot006

Radar420 said:


> Are you familiar with the Fire Breathing Idiot?


I haven't seen many hot pepper eating videos. Saw some competitions before.


----------



## sureshot006

Some pretty darn big jalapenos going to be converted to poppers. Couple more super hot, hot lemon, cayenne and I'm not confident in the banana peppers... I've eaten a couple and been very surprised once! Mixed up at the greenhouse...


----------



## jimbo

Mike, Tomato worms. I lived here for about 25 yrs. Never have found one of them lil' SOBs in this garden. 
Just a few times have I thought I had a couple. -- Leaves gone, " black pepper " on the ground. But found nothing. 

Sent from my SM-A102U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## sureshot006

jimbo said:


> Mike, Tomato worms. I lived here for about 25 yrs. Never have found one of them lil' SOBs in this garden.
> Just a few times have I thought I had a couple. -- Leaves gone, " black pepper " on the ground. But found nothing.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A102U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Some of the best camo in nature.


----------



## retired dundo

sureshot006 said:


> Some pretty darn big jalapenos going to be converted to poppers. Couple more super hot, hot lemon, cayenne and I'm not confident in the banana peppers... I've eaten a couple and been very surprised once! Mixed up at the greenhouse...
> 
> 
> View attachment 422801
> View attachment 422803
> View attachment 422807


Great picture of the little guy.Looks like a garden victory pose


----------



## sureshot006

retired dundo said:


> Great picture of the little guy.Looks like a garden victory pose


Yep. He has a lot of fun with it. First thing when I get home he meets me at the door and asks to pick pickles, peppers and tomatoes. 

He's also a chick magnet so he's fun to take places LOL


----------



## sureshot006

HOT!


----------



## Radar420

So my garden is pretty crappy this year - zucchini and spaghetti squash got powdery mildew, tomatoes are blighted, and I think my green pepper plants have grown a total of 3" since I planted them. Cukes, green beans, celery, and melons are doing pretty good though. I've also got a Thai chili that's loaded.

But the best thing I discovered through these gardening threads (and I'm not sure who mentioned it - chucknduck maybe) is a weed torch. I bought one last winter and tested it out for the first time last week and the thing is amazing. In areas where I removed most of the top biomass from the weeds, I blasted the torch on the root system and this week I have totally weed free paths in the garden. Just gotta be careful where you swing the wand because there's always a bit of flame coming out.


----------



## jimbo

After saying I've never found a tomato worm in 25 yrs at this place, I found one today. 
On a green pepper. I went to pick a couple and the first had a hole ate in it. I figure it was a gopher. The next one was worse. Then I went to pick the third one on that same plant and the branch broke off, with the worm on it. 
I've never heard of them on a green pepper plant


Sent from my iPad using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## sureshot006

jimbo said:


> After saying I've never found a tomato worm in 25 yrs at this place, I found one today.
> On a green pepper. I went to pick a couple and the first had a hole ate in it. I figure it was a gopher. The next one was worse. Then I went to pick the third one on that same plant and the branch broke off, with the worm on it.
> I've never heard of them on a green pepper plant
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I've seen them on pepper plants but I figured they just got lost. Didnt seem to eat the plant.

Best way to narrow down where the worm is, is to look for the largest, greenest "grenade" looking turds. Those are the fresh ones.


----------



## Kennybks

Picked a half dozen okra, plants will be jumping if we don't have an early fall. Peppers are slowly turning color. Tossed a couple of red bells that rotted before turning red. Hot peppers are loaded. Only picking when they are turning.

Beans are finally producing after 3 replantings. Eggplant galore, thai basil, cilantro, dill, all doing well. Brussel sprouts are starting to swell.


----------



## Kennybks

My buddy ID'd those hot peppers as two types of Trinadad Scorpions, Maruga and Apocalypse hybrids. Those yellow ones are Aja Fantasy, which are more salad types mild. We've got Anaheims and two types of Poblano's Really looking forward to chili rellenos!


----------



## sureshot006

For hot peppers, cayenne, trinidad scorpion, butch T, ghost and some jalapenos are red ripe now. Getting a hot lemon here and there. I think they could make an interesting sauce with their citrus flavor and scent. Cant believe how fast the jalapeno started turning red! Tomatoes started to come in fast for the few plants I have. Been freezing peppers to dry them in big batches later or make hot sauce. 

I thought I had made it past the worms that get into my zucchini plant "stems" but no... I see where they burrowed in. Their time is limited.


----------



## CHASINEYES

Zukes are still doing OK. Gave them a leaf pruning in the powdery mildew battle. New leaf and blossom growth incoming. Watermelon is sweet. Winter squash and acorn squash is doing well. Cukes went down hill pretty fast in that heat, but I have new growth after pruning some leaves and a few spray downs with baking soda formula. Short day sweet corn isn't too bad, long day is getting decent ear development. Swiss Chard is very good and doing great. Polebeans have been producing steadily.

Watched a vid on adding a few teaspoons of epsom salt around green pepper root lines in late summer. That and I have given them a weed/grass mulch for moisture consistency. Best peppers I've ever had. 5+ weeks ago I tossed a handful of pelletized lime around the base of everything prone to blossom rot. Not sure how soon calcium is available from PL, but I had it and figured it can't hurt. To date, we have found a large tomatoe worm on one pepper plant and upto a dozen or so on tomatoes.


----------



## retired dundo

Best tomatoes ,zuccines and peppers I’ve had.Never had so many.Think in couple weeks I can start cutting down half of the tomatoe plant .people I give them to that can said enough.Got 40 plants so 20 will be more than enough just for eating.I give stuff to about 15 families.What I did this year was 1 table spoon of triple 13,Edson salt,and egg shells,in each planting hole.Than watered with fish emulsion after two weeks.After four weeks I side dressed everything with triple 13.and Edson,salt.Than when things started to get blossom I used a 1 5 2 fertilizer.plus every two weeks I sprayed every thing with baking soda solution.And when a couple plants showed a sign of leaf disease I spray with hydrogen peroxide.


----------



## Trophy Specialist

Help. What is this? I supposedly bought some zucchini plants at Lynch's near Twinning







and this is what I ended up with. One of the plants actually produced some zucchinis but the rest are these yellow things.


----------



## hawgeye

Trophy Specialist said:


> Help. What is this? I supposedly bought some zucchini plants at Lynch's near Twinning
> View attachment 427003
> and this is what I ended up with. One of the plants actually produced some zucchinis but the rest are these yellow things.


LMAO, that's one ugly zucchini!!!

Sent from my moto z3 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## retired dundo

Think it is some type oranamentle gourd.Punch in on the computer gourds pictures and they have a lot of pictures


----------



## sureshot006

Some kind of gourd.


----------



## Trophy Specialist

I put the same dilemma up on FB and someone IDed it at a crooknecked squash, which are edible.


----------



## sureshot006

Let us know if it tastes like crap.


----------



## newaygogeorge

CHASINEYES said:


> To date, we have found a large tomatoe worm on one pepper plant and up to a dozen or so on tomatoes.
> View attachment 426303


So i recently read wasps are a excellent natural green horn caterpillar killer. They lay eggs on the back of one of those ugly green buggers and when they hatch the new wasps will completely eat the caterpillar. Well one morning I found a total of 19 caterpillars on 3 different plants, after pulling off 8 i decided to do an experiment. So I took my harvesting scissor's and cut in half the remaining 11 and boy did they bleed green from all the freaking leafs they were devouring. Within a couple hours my garden was loaded with wasps latched onto those cut caterpillars and within days all 11 caterpillar corpse were gone. One month later no sign of any new caterpillars.


----------



## CHASINEYES

Trophy Specialist said:


> Help. What is this? I supposedly bought some zucchini plants at Lynch's near Twinning
> View attachment 427003
> and this is what I ended up with. One of the plants actually produced some zucchinis but the rest are these yellow things.


We ran into that one year. Pick them young and they stirfry/saute just the same as small zucchini or the straight yellow squash.


----------



## Radar420

newaygogeorge said:


> So i recently read wasps are a excellent natural green horn caterpillar killer. They lay eggs on the back of one of those ugly green buggers and when they hatch the new wasps will completely eat the caterpillar. Well one morning I found a total of 19 caterpillars on 3 different plants, after pulling off 8 i decided to do an experiment. So I took my harvesting scissor's and cut in half the remaining 11 and boy did they bleed green from all the freaking leafs they were devouring. Within a couple hours my garden was loaded with wasps latched onto those cut caterpillars and within days all 11 caterpillar corpse were gone. One month later no sign of any new caterpillars.


I'm guessing since you cut the caterpillars, the wasps you were seeing were yellow jackets

The wasp that lays eggs on the caterpillar is a parasitic wasp called a Braconid wasp. I usually find one caterpillar a year with them.





  








Parasitic wasp larvae




__
Radar420


__
Aug 27, 2019


----------



## newaygogeorge

Radar420 said:


> I'm guessing since you cut the caterpillars, the wasps you were seeing were yellow jackets


Yes exactly.
I did notice similar eggs but they were attached to a leaf. Thanks for your detailed information Radar420


----------



## Trophy Specialist

sureshot006 said:


> Let us know if it tastes like crap.


We tried it a couple ways yesterday and it is a mile tasting squash similar to zucchini. I did find out that you have to peel it though as the skin as very tough.


----------



## Kennybks

Peter piper... today's pick. Changing rapidly with the cooler weather.


----------



## sureshot006

Kennybks said:


> View attachment 427461
> View attachment 427463
> Peter piper... today's pick. Changing rapidly with the cooler weather.


What's the line green pepper upper right? Some kind of habanero family?


----------



## sureshot006

A sure sign summer is coming to an end.


----------



## sureshot006

Blight has taken over. Havent been able to stop it. It's too bad because there are a lot of huge green tomatoes on this beefsteak plant. The plant itself is 7 ft tall!


----------



## sureshot006

Probably enough til next year.


----------



## ebijack

If you haven't tried using your green tomato's yet. You should! Besides fried green tomato's.
I process by cutting,roasting just like red tomato's. Cook down to what ever level/thickness you like.
They make a fantastic base for gumbo. Green tomato soup is just as good as red tomato soup. You just need a few more spices. 
Cook down cucumbers to make a soup/sauce. Add the green tomato soup/sauce. Makes a great green sauce on pasta instead of red sauce.
Pretty much anything, even salsa is just as good as (or really close) anything you make with red tomato's. 
Just experiment to see what you do/don't like. 
You might be very surprised. There are some who can't get past having green tomato soup. Because of the color. Not the taste. The roasting is where the flavor gets enhanced. Just like red tomato's.
I like roasting mine on my drum. But use the oven when required. I'll be starting doing our green tomato's soon.


----------



## ebijack

Here are some cucumbers I processed yesterday. For an example.
Like tomato's, I add olive oil, garlic, salt pepper onions, lemon pepper when cooking down.


----------



## Kennybks

sureshot006 said:


> What's the line green pepper upper right? Some kind of habanero family?


https://www.fataliiseeds.net/product/aji-fantasy/
I've been picking them green, and they're delicious. Guess I'll have to wait from some to turn.


----------



## ebijack

Well, today was day to do some green tomato's.
Blended into a sauce
Boiled up some pasta. Added 50/50 green tomato soup/cucumber sauces... I will be doing more of this.


----------



## retired dundo

Planted four different tomatoe plants this year to try on advice of the guy at the nursery.Called mountain fresh they are determate.Just started getting ripe about 30 to 40 per plant.About a month longer getting ripe than my early girls.Some get pretty big but no cracks by stem.They look perfect and me and the people I gave some to agree they are best tomatoes we ever had.The inside is perfect solid red meaty and juicey Taste super good.My friend that plants celebrity for canning said next year only mountain fresh.I usually plant 40 plant mostly early girls but next year half will be mountain fresh.Still like earlygirls beacause they are a month early


----------



## retired dundo

retired dundo said:


> Planted four different tomatoe plants this year to try on advice of the guy at the nursery.Called mountain fresh they are determate.Just started getting ripe about 30 to 40 per plant.About a month longer getting ripe than my early girls.Some get pretty big but no cracks by stem.They look perfect and me and the people I gave some to agree they are best tomatoes we ever had.The inside is perfect solid red meaty and juicey Taste super good.My friend that plants celebrity for canning said next year only mountain fresh.I usually plant 40 plant mostly early girls but next year half will be mountain fresh.Still like earlygirls beacause they are a month early


Picture


----------



## sureshot006

Kennybks said:


> https://www.fataliiseeds.net/product/aji-fantasy/
> I've been picking them green, and they're delicious. Guess I'll have to wait from some to turn.


What would you say the heat is like on these compared to another pepper? Like Hungarian hot? Milder than that?


----------



## sureshot006

retired dundo said:


> Planted four different tomatoe plants this year to try on advice of the guy at the nursery.Called mountain fresh they are determate.Just started getting ripe about 30 to 40 per plant.About a month longer getting ripe than my early girls.Some get pretty big but no cracks by stem.They look perfect and me and the people I gave some to agree they are best tomatoes we ever had.The inside is perfect solid red meaty and juicey Taste super good.My friend that plants celebrity for canning said next year only mountain fresh.I usually plant 40 plant mostly early girls but next year half will be mountain fresh.Still like earlygirls beacause they are a month early


A couple years ago my grandpa planted some of those mountain fresh. He really liked them but celebrity were more disease resistant for him. After 40 years of growing, he started getting blight in his garden every season for the last... about 7 years.


----------



## retired dundo

sureshot006 said:


> A couple years ago my grandpa planted some of those mountain fresh. He really liked them but celebrity were more disease resistant for him. After 40 years of growing, he started getting blight in his garden every season for the last... about 7 years.


Ya for the last 4 years I’ve had to spray for blight.Before that nobody I know all my dad ever had to worry about blight now every one does.


----------



## sureshot006

retired dundo said:


> Ya for the last 4 years I’ve had to spray for blight.Before that nobody I know all my dad ever had to worry about blight now every one does.


I've battled it since my first season. But that's probably because I purchased the topsoil to fill my raised beds. I guess to get rid of it you gotta remove all plant matter and not plant for 7+ years!


----------



## Kennybks

sureshot006 said:


> What would you say the heat is like on these compared to another pepper? Like Hungarian hot? Milder than that?


While green seems like they're salad mild to me, like pepperochini. Hoping ripe they'll have a little more zip.


----------



## sureshot006

Kennybks said:


> While green seems like they're salad mild to me, like pepperochini. Hoping ripe they'll have a little more zip.


I've had pepperochini that were heat-less and also a good punch, from the same plant. Who knows...


----------



## retired dundo

Going to start cutting down most of tomatoe plants.I will leave a few for eating.Everyone that cans said uncle.Best tomatoes I’ve had in the 20 years I’ve had a garden.I know how I will fertilize next year.I think taking the garden down is harder then planting especially the tomatoe cages


----------



## sureshot006

I just got scolded by a 2 yr old in nothing but tighty whiteys... "you should not pick this one dada. It has gween on it"









Also got a bunch of trinidad scorpion butch T


----------

